# How do you enable YouTube on a Rogers-Network iPhone ?



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Last night I picked up an 8GB iPhone, and I successfully unlocked and activated it. The only thing not working now is YouTube.

I tried following this tutorial, but it did not work:
gingofthesouth - FileMaker Development and Commentary

I've searched around on the forums, but can't seem to find how to make it work with Rogers. I'd appreciate hearing from anyone who has got it up and running.

I love this phone!

Bob


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

bob99 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Last night I picked up an 8GB iPhone, and I successfully unlocked and activated it. The only thing not working now is YouTube.
> 
> ...


I don't believe the youtube app can be activated by hack.

I'd be careful about doing any surfing over the Rogers network-- their data rates are outrageously expensive. Any surfing is best done over a wifi connection at a hotspot...


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I know, Rogers is brutal beyond belief for data. Thankfully I've got wifi set up at home and at my office, so I won't be doing much more than checking email via EDGE.

If YouTube can't be activated by a hack, do you know what needs to be done to make it fly? I know that people who were paying $150 for the BongoWireless Hardware Unlock got it enabled, but I'm pretty sure that was software.

Any advice would still be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

http://www.hacktheiphone.com/iphone_making_you_tube_work.html


Haven't tried it as of yet, use at your own risk.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

There has to be an easier way. I've been looking around but can't seem to find anything. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

If you use Independence, the latest version will automagically make YouTube work when you use it to activate. Works perfect for me after trying many different hacks.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

Any easy way for a PC that you know of? Independence is mac only, isn't it?


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

retrocactus said:


> If you use Independence, the latest version will automagically make YouTube work when you use it to activate. Works perfect for me after trying many different hacks.


INDependence 1.2.1a worked like a charm for me as well.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

I've already activated my phone. How do I go about making youtube work? Do I just deactivate with the newer independence and then activate again?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Yup


----------



## davekilljoy (Sep 21, 2007)

Look up PAYCAY (Point and Click YouTube Activation) its a batch file that runs on Windows that will Activate the iPhone + Activate YouTube. If your iPhone is already activated just PAYCAY again and it will restore YouTube functionality.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

don't have windows, so PAYCAY is out of the question. Thanks though. 

To retrocactus (or anyone): I downloaded the new independence 1.2.1a. Deactivated. Did the whole caution ! on my iPhone. Restarted. It said it is now factory activated. Checked out YouTube...still nothing. Go back to independence, still says the phone is activated. So I try to deactivate again, and now it's asking me for where i unzipped the original firmware files (like the very first time when I activated the phone).

Any ideas anyone...that don't involve bricking it  Thanks


----------



## djeddiej (Sep 19, 2007)

bob99 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Last night I picked up an 8GB iPhone, and I successfully unlocked and activated it. The only thing not working now is YouTube.
> 
> ...


The PACAY method definitely works. I am surprised you cannot find someone running Windoze to install it. Have you tried installing Windows on you Mac? I am sure it will work there as well.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

I just read this from the google code site:

*If deactivation doesn't work, then it's likely that your phone is using the lockdownd hack which makes it "factory activated" (activation works for multiple SIM cards). iNdependence cannot deactivate a phone which has this type of activation. You'll need to either restore your firmware, or replace /usr/lib/lockdownd on your phone with the stock version that comes with your firmware. *

Answer to my question:
If deactivation does not work: Issue 25 - independence - Google Code


----------

